
\in - Smaug123
https://gowers.wordpress.com/2016/06/02/6172/
======
Smaug123
This is a post by Fields Medallist Timothy Gowers on why Britain should vote
to remain in the EU during the upcoming referendum on membership. It contains
what I view as a very compelling argument, which I have never seen before,
based on the Prisoners' Dilemma.

